# My Equipment



## torceador (Sep 8, 2010)

Sharp LC-37SB24U $700 at Wal-Mart - great set, but HDCP incompatible with Dish Network VIP-612

Viore LED22VF60 $300 at Wal-Mart - another great set ALSO incompatible with HDCP on VIP-612

Dish Network VIP-612 HD DVR receiver 
Dish Network 6.4 remote 167820

Magnavox VHS/DVD recorder combo

Sennheiser HD-280 pro headphones

Sony STR-DG800 $10 + $20 shipping (eBay as-is purchase - repaired)
Sony RM-AAU013 Remote $12 (not original, but performs most functions for a lot less money)

Onkyo TS-DX484 $40 (eBay as-is purchase - repaired)
Onkyo RC-427S remote (came with unit)

Center Speaker
Vifa Tc11mg-07-04 4.5" Infinity Woofer with
Onkyo 3/4" Textile Dome Tweeter ( parts express buyouts )

Left/Right Front
Pair Infinity RS-4000 $400 (long time pride and joy speakers)

Left/Right Mid Surround
Pair Technics SB-S25 (garage sale buy)

Left/Right Rear Surround
Pair modified Minimus 77 $10 ea. (picked up at RS outlet store in Fort Worth and replaced woofers)

Subwoofer
castaway MCS 10" 3-way cabinet stiffened and re-ported $0.50 at local thrift shop
12" DUAL SVC 4 Ohm Subwoofer $30 from Wal-Mart (midnite tinker idea that came out better than expected)
Amplifier discarded Radio Shack receiver - tore out complete preamp section and driving amp sections direct $0
two Aura Bass Shakers installed in recliner

Also:

pair Advent The Loudspeaker $20 (garage sale buy)


----------

